# The Magni



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

*File Name*: The Magni

*File Submitter*: benzidrine

*File Submitted*: 14 Nov 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

A side shooting slingshot for thumb and finger brace designed to conform to the hand in a comfortable manner while maintaining a small profile. I have used the design with strong bands and found it to maintain comfort while being a a good pocketable target shooter with lighter bands.

Would not recommend doing a boardcut with this design.

Named for one of Thor's sons that survives Ragnarok in Norse mythology.

Click here to download this file


----------

